# Ham, potato and cheese casserole



## Marlingardener (Jan 3, 2023)

As usual, we had quite a bit of leftover ham from Christmas dinner. The last of the ham I used in a casserole. Here's the recipe:
1 c. ham, chopped into bite-size pieces
2 small potatoes, cut into bite-size pieces
1 small onion, diced
1 1/2 c. milk or half & half
3 tblsps. flour
3 tblsps. butter, melted
3/4 c. shredded cheddar cheese (sharp cheddar preferred)
bread crumbs

Make a roux of the flour and melted butter. Whisk in milk and let thicken. Add cheese and mix thoroughly.
In a casserole dish mix the ham, potatoes, and onion, then pour the cheese mixture over it.
Top with bread crumbs, and bake for 30 to 40 minutes in a 350 degree oven.
This recipe can be doubled, tripled, on to infinity!
We really liked it, and the above recipe made four servings.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 3, 2023)

hmmm,  we also have tons of ham leftover.
copying this for the DIL, I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 3, 2023)

I make something like this with leftover ham, but my ham is in slices similar to the potato ones. I'll also add ham to mac and cheese.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 3, 2023)

I too will add ham to mac & cheese...sometimes some spinach too.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 3, 2023)

I used to make something very similar to this, when my family always had a large amount of ham leftover from the Christmas ham.  I always topped with a mix of bread crumbs and grated cheese,   which turned into a crunchy crust.   Everyone loved it, especially Dad.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2023)

This thread made me think of the sweet ham salad sandwiches made by running leftover ham through the old silver meat grinder clamped to the kitchen table.

Another was ham loaf made with ground smoked ham, ground pork and ground beef along with the usual meatloaf
Ingredients.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 3, 2023)

Aunt Bea, one of my fiirst request for a present was that silver meat grinder...  and I still have it.


----------



## Marlingardener (Jan 3, 2023)

Woo, I have one of those meat grinders! It has changeable blades, and a wooden handle. I consider it to be my prehistoric food processor.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 3, 2023)

I believe mine has either a changable blade or finer plate of holes. don't remember which - still in storage, where it will probably end it's days.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2023)

I have made the whole meatloaf using smoked ham as the only meat. For a few years, "toupie ham" was some of the cheapest meat going. I made a lot of stuff with that. The meatloaf was very good, sort of like sausage. I ground the ham myself. By then, I think I had gotten my electric Moulinex meat grinder with veggie attachment. I'm guessing that ex-DH got the silver coloured, hand cranked meat grinder when we split up, since I had the electric one. I really don't remember for sure.


----------

